
Guide to Bayesian Convolutional Neural Network with Variational Inference (2019) - painful
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.02731
======
p1esk
They report 73% accuracy on CIFAR-10 using Alexnet model. That's very low
(should be at least 85% even without any augmentation or regularization). That
result puts the rest of the paper in a bad light.

~~~
painful
Okay, although the paper is more useful as an educational guide which is also
why it was posted. Afaik, Bayesian techniques have never been victorious
except potentially for hyperparameter tuning.

~~~
p1esk
I agree this paper is more like a tutorial, which I like, but that 73%
accuracy is from their implementation of a standard (non-Bayesian) Alexnet, so
no excuse there.

